# #27 - Phoenix on the Clock *VOTING NOW CLOSED*



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello again, Suns fans! time for another pick in the board-to-board mock draft. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 10 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selections for the #27 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Suns are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- Ronnie Brewer
9. Golden St.- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Rodney Carney
11. Orlando- Randy Foye
12. New Orleans- Cedric Simmons
13. Philadelphia- Marcus Williams
14. Utah- JJ Redick
15. New Orleans- Shawne Williams
16. Chicago- Saer Sene
17. Indiana- Rajon Rondo
18. Washington- Hilton Armstrong
19. Sacramento- Sergio Rodriguez
20. New York- Mardy Collins
21. Phoenix- Kyle Lowry
22. New Jersey- Alexander Johnson
23. New Jersey- Quincy Douby
24. Memphis- Jordan Farmar
25. Cleveland- Daniel Gibson
26. LA Lakers- Shannon Brown
27. Phoenix-
28. Dallas-
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*#27 - Phoenix on the Clock*

Hello again, Suns fans! time for another pick in the board-to-board mock draft. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 10 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selections for the #27 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Suns are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- Ronnie Brewer
9. Golden St.- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Rodney Carney
11. Orlando- Randy Foye
12. New Orleans- Cedric Simmons
13. Philadelphia- Marcus Williams
14. Utah- JJ Redick
15. New Orleans- Shawne Williams
16. Chicago- Saer Sene
17. Indiana- Rajon Rondo
18. Washington- Hilton Armstrong
19. Sacramento- Sergio Rodriguez
20. New York- Mardy Collins
21. Phoenix- Kyle Lowry
22. New Jersey- Alexander Johnson
23. New Jersey- Quincy Douby
24. Memphis- Jordan Farmar
25. Cleveland- Daniel Gibson
26. LA Lakers- Shannon Brown
27. Phoenix-
28. Dallas-
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: #27 - Phoenix on the Clock*

Please vote for the Suns' pick.

Suns fans, please post in the Suns Forum where your vote will be weighed more heavily.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: #27 - Phoenix on the Clock*

I guess, Josh Boone


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: #27 - Phoenix on the Clock*

Thablo Sefolosha


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: #27 - Phoenix on the Clock*

Damir Markota


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: #27 - Phoenix on the Clock*

Thabo Sefolosha


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: #27 - Phoenix on the Clock*

PJ Tucker


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: #27 - Phoenix on the Clock*

Paul Davis.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: #27 - Phoenix on the Clock*

PJ Tucker


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: #27 - Phoenix on the Clock*

Maurice ager!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: #27 - Phoenix on the Clock*

Josh Boone - blue collar big man with good hands and good in transition, fills a need, good defensively, ironman doesn't miss games, good rebounder and can block a few shots, no brainer here in my opinion.

I love this pick. If Boone pans out and can give us defensively what Kurt Thomas gives us, then we can part ways with Kurt Thomas ($8 million) in order to resign Diaw and maybe Barbosa.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: #27 - Phoenix on the Clock*

Josh Boone is the best pick at that number.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: #27 - Phoenix on the Clock*

Joel Freeland


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: #27 - Phoenix on the Clock*



WildByNature said:


> Joel Freeland



?? who?

is he even a first rder?


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: #27 - Phoenix on the Clock*

Joel Freeland
Birthdate: 2/7/87
NBA Position: Power Forward
Ht: 6-11
Wt: 225
Euro Team: Gran Canaria 
Hometown: Farnham, England

NBA comparison: Keon Clark

Strengths: Joel has an excellent combination of European technique with American athleticism ... A solid all around player, can do almost everything and do it well ... Has a tremendous upside ... Is tall enough to play the PF position, quicker than most players at this position and taller than most SFs ... An excellent athlete with great leaping ability and runs the floor like a SG ... Has a good shot from outside ... Displays decent footwork ... Finishes every play ... Has good moves around the basket and is not afraid of contact ... Excellent defender, can defend guys with more weight ... Great rebounder ... Can play outside, beating his man off the dribble or shooting from the 3pt line ... Has only been playing organized basketball for 3 years ... Has shown great improvement over the last 6 months ... Plays with great desire and loves a challenge, a hard working guy .. Excellent IQ, great mentality, seems to understand the game very well ... 

Weaknesses: Joel must add some pounds to play in NBA against other PF, but it seems as though it won't be a problem for him ... Needs to improve his balls handling skills which can give him versatility to play some at SF position ... Has a very good shot from outside but needs to develop it more ... Needs time playing at a higher level of competition and experience ...

-Vinicius Panerari 1/27/06 http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/joelfreeland.asp


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: #27 - Phoenix on the Clock*

Thabo Sefolosha


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: #27 - Phoenix on the Clock*

Diaz from Miami


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: #27 - Phoenix on the Clock*

PJ Tucker

and the same post is at the suns board?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: #27 - Phoenix on the Clock*

Marcus Vinicius.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: #27 - Phoenix on the Clock*

Maurice Ager. They already have a backup point in Lowry, Ager fits their running and gunning mentality very well.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: #27 - Phoenix on the Clock*

A mixed bag, but Suns fans get the call.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: #27 - Phoenix on the Clock*

Josh Boone.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: #27 - Phoenix on the Clock*



Jammin said:


> Josh Boone.



Hehe, you just missed it. We did end up with Josh Boone though.


----------

